# Whats the biggest pet scorpion you can have ??



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

i want a big pet scorpion the biggest i got is an XXL emperor 

whats the next biggest scorpion i can have and how much is it


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Seriously? :roll:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

*i want a big scorpion*

i want a bigger scorpion than an emperor what can i get 



seriusly


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

*seriously


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the only bigger you could get heterometrus swammerdami


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Hadogenes sp. is the longest scorpion, dunno if that counts though.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i want a bigger scorpion than an emperor what can i get


****User Message****

I'm ever so sorry... you've been deemed "Innappropriate" by the Administrators of the Scorpion Keeping Board. You wont be allowed any more scorpions I am afraid 

******************


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Try asking this guy


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Not much of a scorpion person, but i've got a Black emperor, and to the far of my knowledge, Emperor's are the biggest.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Try asking this guy


Oh, standard invert section sarcasm. :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Try asking this guy


I have amuch better pic, dont know if I can post it here though :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I have amuch better pic, dont know if I can post it here though :whistling2:


teehee i could have chosen i few diff ones but i thought better of it lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Oh, standard invert section sarcasm. :flrt:


Well come on, it was a silly question.:lol2:

Plus thats nothing hop on over to shelled for some nasty shizz lol


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Them biggest scorpion is the Pandinus Dictator, with the Heterometrus Swammerdami there as well.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Oh, standard invert section sarcasm. :flrt:


This is by far the friendliest section of the forum, well it used to be anyway, been getting a bit heated in here aswell lately.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> This is by far the friendliest section of the forum, well it used to be anyway, been getting a bit heated in here aswell lately.


Heated ??? where ???? I think this is the nicest section tbh. I sometimes venture into shelled and it scares me:gasp:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

try the snake section :devil:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> try the snake section :devil:


They are pussicats compared to shelled. I dare you to go in there and say you fed your tortoise a sausage. They will hunt you down through forum and pm and kick your ass lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> try the snake section :devil:


Also did you have a name change ???


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Also did you have a name change ???


yes....and was that a challenge :lol2: but I was thinking more like a buger king
it's done :lol2:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shelled-turtles-tortoise/343357-tortoise.html#post4342892

:rotfl:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

Oh Teeny, you daft cow...


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

they dont seem happy.....what is wrong with a sausage anyway


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Um are we raiding the shelled section? :lol2:

:war:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> they dont seem happy.....what is wrong with a sausage anyway


 sausage?!


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

it doesn't taste right. they like live rats better: victory:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

don't think they are very happy with TEENY :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> yes....and was that a challenge :lol2: but I was thinking more like a buger king
> it's done :lol2:


OMG you silly sod ;lol



atum said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shelled-turtles-tortoise/343357-tortoise.html#post4342892
> 
> :rotfl:


Bahahahahaha



MissMoose said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Oh Teeny, you daft cow...


So it seems, maybe i should stick to spids eh ???? Ah well i am sure Hnery will make a good ashtray :2thumb:




Hedgewitch said:


> Um are we raiding the shelled section? :lol2:
> 
> :war:


Not me :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> don't think they are very happy with TEENY :lol2:


Moi ???? :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Lol... No one here is even close to sanity are they?

Also, man, shelled folk seem kinda... touchy over everything.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh no! We don't want a war!! Take cover!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Lol... No one here is even close to sanity are they?
> 
> Also, man, shelled folk seem kinda... touchy over everything.


Touchy, TOUCHY !!!! They are insane:lol2:



Ozgi said:


> Oh no! We don't want a war!! Take cover!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too late lol


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Lol... No one here is even close to sanity are they?
> 
> Also, man, shelled folk seem kinda... touchy over everything.


 especially making ash trays out of their pets


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Is Mrs Mental a girl or boy then? You can';t tell with the avatars. Looks a bit of both!?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Touchy, TOUCHY !!!! They are insane:lol2:
> 
> 
> Too late lol


 would not like to be in your shoes when the ash tray (shell) people get hold of you :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^I wasn't going to be the first to say it but I know what you mean there...

But Moose was saying Chill Winston cos it's a quote from something, can't remember what atm though. 

Found, lock stock and two smoking barrels: YouTube - CHILL WINSTON


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> would not like to be in your shoes when the ash tray (shell) people get hold of you :lol2:


You should have seen the last ashtray thread in there. It was funny but very scary:devil:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

I must say this has turned into a very odd thread...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

atum said:


> I must say this has turned into a very odd thread...


Tis good. It means that the silly is alive:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

YouTube - Could everyone stop getting shot!?

Lock stock is amazing. Skip to just before 2 minutes


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

this is getting boring now......who shall we have fun with next...... how about frog folk? :lol2:
Come on TEENY......what she we go with?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> this is getting boring now......who shall we have fun with next...... how about frog folk? :lol2:
> Come on TEENY......what she we go with?


Don't get me into this. I am already gunna get skinned lol


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

My mate uses air freshener to keep his Red Eyes set up smelling nice. Thats okay, right?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

somebody else's turn.......I am going to get banned....for a change if I carry on :lol2:


----------

